# Tecumseh LV195EA problems



## halo15000 (Jun 30, 2008)

Have a Toro walk mower behind mated to a Tecumseh LV195EA. Took the throttle linkage system apart and can't put it back. My stupidity for not taking a photo or quick drawing. I've looked at parts lists, manuals, etc. and can't seem to find a clear picture of how this thing goes back together - which holes etc... 

Does anyone have an actual picture of one that I can use for referance to get this thing back the way it was. Maybe it's just me, but these throttle linkage systems are horrible to work on. 


Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe it's in the link below. Have a good one. Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/TecLinkage-tvsgov.gif


----------



## halo15000 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Went back to dealer as well and was able to match everything up.


----------

